

Google Revamps to Fight Cheaters - gatsby
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704150604576166390281747136.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read

======
draycox
I think it is admirable that Google is able to look at the long term here.In
the short term it is probably not in their best interest to make such a move.

They have a firmhold on the search market, and most of these "spam sites" use
Google Adsense to generate their revenue. This means that while Google is
improving their search results, and cutting off these spammers, they are also
limiting their own revenue generating potential.

But by making this change they are probably going to decrease their revenue in
the short term, but improve their search accuracy, and in the long term I am
sure this will help them.

I'm wondering what will happen to firms like Demand Media though? Does anyone
have any thoughts?

